# Some food and weight questions



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The amount you see on the bag is just a recommendation. If your pup isn't finishing it, you can cut it back.... you do need to take into account the treats!
Many people, use a part of the kibble meant for meals, as training treats. For example: My mini's bag of kibble says (for a 13# dog) to feed her 3/4 to 1 cup a day.........I feed her 1/3 cup a day because a portion of her daily intake is also a 1/4 cup of dehydrated raw or 2 ounces of raw meat( part of a small chicken leg or wing)..........which is still under the recommended amount ..........and there is always kibble left in her bowl the next morning (I free feed the measured amount of kibble) A lot of it also depends on your dog's activity level ....my dog is an apt dweller so exercise is limited to long walks and indoor games of fetch & of course 'brain games'. Many variables going when feeding, and every dog is different! As far as calcium level for your pup strive for a 1to1 ratio of calcium to phosphorus (is listed on he bag). I personally do rotate types and brands to avoid developing food allergies as rec. by Dr. Karen Becker
(love her videos!) Hope this gives you some 'food for thought!'


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

My pup is the same age and 25 lbs. and I feed her 3 cups of dry food/day (3/4 cup 4 times/day). So, 1-2 cups more would definitely seem like too much food IMO, especially since these pups also get training treats throughout the day. I would cut back a bit and see if your guy is more enthusiastic about his meals


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

Five cups for a 30lb puppy is a ton of food. I was feeding five cups to my four month old Dane and he was at least twice that weight. I was feeding a different food, but not drastically different. I would drop down to around 3.5 cups and see if he finishes his meals then. I was feeding less than four cups a day to him when he was 30lbs and 10 weeks. 
As for the calcium and phosphorus, it's a perfectly acceptable level. I don't know what the ratio for medium breeds is, but for large and giant breeds I'm looking for a 1.2:1 ratio with calcium no higher than 1.7%.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Thank you for the info. I will cut back some and see if he starts to polish it off again. It's odd but I don't see any calcium/phosphorus info listed on my bag of dog food? Is that bad? Wonder if I can google the info


----------

